# Roadie or MTB?



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't done it much in the past few years, but I'm a mountain biker.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 17, 2006)

Spring/Fall-- more mountain than road
Summer--road only. I hate the woods in the summer with the bugs, ivy etc


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2006)

Been tempted to try mountain biking, but haven't had a chance. Been strictly road and have trouble finding time for that.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 17, 2006)

Both for me, although I prefer mountain biking. Mainly because I have to ride my XC bike on the road to go for a road ride.. ugh!   Gotta love road riding for great cross training though!

dave


----------



## Marc (Mar 17, 2006)

Both.

I used to be only an ATB'er, when I only had money for one bike.  And the choice was clear.  You can ride a mountain bike on the road, but doing the opposite is tough.  And all my friends were into mountain biking.


I started getting into road biking not long after I bought my mountain bike.  I purchased two 26" slicks, that I still have to this day.  I did a road ride every now and then, but with one wheel set it was a PITA to change tires.

I bought a nice new wheelset (and a new fork) for my GT Rebound my freshman year in college.  I rode almost 1000 miles the _winter_ of '00/'01, although I started skiing that year so subsequent winters I haven't ridden much.

The more I miles I logged, the larger percentage became road miles simply for convenience.  One is almost always closer to a road than a trail head.  I rode a lot to school from Auburn and so forth.  I started following bike racing when Lance started winning TdF's and by last summer, when I had money, I finally had to go out and buy a road bike.

Now I do both, I've found a happy medium, although more road simply because I feel much more comfortable doing a solo ride on the road than in the woods.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2006)

Rodie, but I also have an old mountain bike that I get on now and then. 

There are not any trails by my house, it's just easier to get on the road bike and start right out from my driveway.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm a mountain man but I just bought my first road bike so I guess now I would officially be both.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a mountain biker primarily, but I usually ride on roads to get to trails.


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2006)

Mtn. Bike.  There are 3 really fun areas of trails within 12 minutes of my house...and one about 25 mins that is really great.  I've been riding all winter long.  As long as there isn't more than about 2-3" of snow...no problem.  My frequency dips in winter to just about one (sometimes two) ride(s) per week.  During the warmer months, when there is more daylight, i'm usually riding 4-6 days.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 20, 2006)

I find mixing it up is helpful and keeps bicycling interesting.  In the winter months, indoor cycling I'm on my road bicycle on a fluid trainer.  During March into April, late October through early December I'm primarily on the MTB riding on back/dirt roads or in the woods (sometimes in the fall we're dodging hunters).  The rest of the year I'm on the road bicycle 3-5 days a week with the other day or two in the woods on the MTB...


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 21, 2006)

Mtb


----------



## gladerunner (Mar 21, 2006)

mountain bike only


----------

